

Zero-Suppressed Binary Decision Diagrams (ZDDs) - KonaB
http://crypto.stanford.edu/pbc/notes/zdd/

======
steveklabnik
Ha! Don Knuth came to CMU last week, and his talk was entirely about BDDs and
ZDDs. He said he wouldn't tell use where the ZDD name came from, because many
people are already forgetting, and it would just be staving off the
inevitable.

~~~
eru
Interesting. KonaB should probably have submitted the definition on
<http://crypto.stanford.edu/pbc/notes/zdd/zdd.xhtml>

That would have been more accessible than talk about American states.

